# Anrufe aus Italien



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

Guten Tag!

In den letzten Tagen fand ich eine komische nummer auf einem Telefon:

00390474543355
und bei meinen Eltern war es :
0039/0473255552

hat jemand eine Ahnung, was dahinter stecken kann? Dialer, einbrecherbande oder so?

Ich wär um jede Information froh, zusätzlich zu der die ich mir beim kriminalpolizeilichen Beratungsdienst holen werde.

Danke!


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> In den letzten Tagen fand ich eine komische nummer auf einem Telefon:
> 
> * 00390474543****
> 
> * 00390473255****



Immerhin keine Servicenummer sondern Festnetz. Eventuell ein entgangener Anruf von einem Bekannten im Italienurlaub?

Bei mir war vorige Woche so eine Nummer in Abewesenheit eingegangen, muss nochmal nachschauen welche. Könnte ja sein, dass sich da tatsächlich was zusammen braut.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo!

Danke!
Nein wir haben keine Bekannten auf Italienurlaub. So ällt diese Möglichkeit aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo Zusammen. 

Durch Zufall bin ich auf die zwei Postings von Euch gestossen. Auch ich erhalten fast täglich Anrufe von dieser Nummer: 0039/0473255552 Bisher habe ich den Anruf nicht entgegengenommen. Wass ich aber sicher weiss ist, dass es keine Urlaufsbekanntschaft aus Italien ist. 

Grüsse aus der Schweiz
Andy


----------



## physicus (23 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo Andy!


Ich hab bisher auch nicht herausbekommen können, was es mit diesen Anrufen auf sich hat. Am Montag ist mir wieder diese Nummer aufgefallen...

Auf jeden Fall hat die Polizei den Rat gegeben, nicht zurückzurufen, da sich eine Rufumleitung dahinter verbergen könnte.
Du würdest somit auf eine teurere Nummer umgeleitet werden.


P


----------



## physicus (23 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen.
> 
> Durch Zufall bin ich auf die zwei Postings von Euch gestossen. Auch ich erhalten fast täglich Anrufe von dieser Nummer: 0039/04732555**. Bisher habe ich den Anruf nicht entgegengenommen. Wass ich aber sicher weiss ist, dass es keine Urlaufsbekanntschaft aus Italien ist.
> 
> ...


waren die letzten Ziffern nur "5"?


----------



## SEP (23 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*



			
				physicus schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall hat die Polizei den Rat gegeben, nicht zurückzurufen, da sich eine Rufumleitung dahinter verbergen könnte.
> Du würdest somit auf eine teurere Nummer umgeleitet werden.


... die wer bezahlen müsste?


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*

Die geografische Analyse der Nummern liefert:


> Information on phone number range +39 047325XXXX
> Number billable as 	geographic number
> Country or destination 	Italy
> City or exchange location 	*Merano*
> ...





> Information on phone number range +39 047454XXXX
> Number billable as 	geographic number
> Country or destination 	Italy
> City or exchange location 	*Brunico*
> Original network provider* 	Telecom Italia S.p.A.


ob die Nummern tatsächsächlich existieren. ist nur durch Anruf zu überprüfen
Werd´s  mal von einer  Telefonzelle  testen, mehr als der eingeworfene €  kann dabei nicht draufgehen.... 

PS: Die Nummern wurden  als persönliche Daten gemäß NUB gekürzt, bevor nicht feststeht,
wer oder  was sich dahinter verbirgt.

ww


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2006)

*AW: anrufe aus Italien*



			
				physicus schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall hat die Polizei den Rat gegeben, nicht zurückzurufen, da sich eine Rufumleitung dahinter verbergen könnte.
> Du würdest somit auf eine teurere Nummer umgeleitet werden.



Was dir egal sein kann, da du die Umleitung nicht zahlst.

Gruss


----------



## unreg (5 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hi,

hab gerade im Internet nach der italienischen Nummer gesucht und bin dabei auf dieses Forum 
gestoßen...
Die vollständige Nummer lautet:
0039047325....
Wäre interessant, was da dahintersteckt.

lg

_Nummer gekürzt MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, meine Tochter hat heute 8.9.06 vormittags um 11:17 einen Anruf von der Merano-Nummer 0039047325.... entgegengenommen. Die Person am anderen Ende sagte sie rufe später nochmals an?
Mit Gruss Joe

_Nummer gekürzt MOD/BR_


----------



## Mathias (22 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen

Bin per Zufall auf Eure Seite gekommen, da ich seit kurzem auch Anrufe in Abwesenheit von dieser Nummer erhalten habe.

Habt Ihr da schon was herausgefunden? Hab mal versucht zurück zu rufen, aber es kommt immer die Meldung "Nummer ungültig".

Grüsse aus Luzern CH
Mathias


----------



## rolreg (26 September 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo 

Wir haben heute dieselbe Nr. auf dem Display auch in Luzern. Komisch nicht.
00390473255

Wenn jemand etwas rausfindet interessiert mich dies ebenfalls.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo auch

Es kommen auch in der Region Zürich solche Anrufe rein.
bei mir wurde heute 23.10.06 um 9:40 mit der Nummer
003904732555xx angerufen.

Mach mir nicht draus solange sie nicht um halbs ein in der Nacht anrufen 
so wie der Anruf aus Algerien?
00213520602xx

Gruss
Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hatte diese Nummer auch unzählige Male auf dem Display. Heute hatte mich die Dame erwischt. Sie stellte sich als Branca vor mit starkem slawischen Akzent und erzählte was von einer Vereinigung von südtiroler Kleinbauern.
Da ich mir dachte, die will sowieso entweder Geld oder etwas verkaufen, hängte ich auf.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen! Bin aus Meggen/LU, habe heute auch diese Nummer auf dem Display gehabt, 003904732555, zuvor auch schon etwa 3 oder 4 mal. Weiss jetzt schon jemand mehr als das dass es sich um eine Bauernvereinigung handeln könnte?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Bin aus Meggen/LU, habe heute auch diese Nummer auf dem Display gehabt, 003904732555, zuvor auch schon etwa 3 oder 4 mal. Weiss jetzt schon jemand mehr als das dass es sich um eine Bauernvereinigung handeln könnte?



ganze Nummer lautet 00390473255552


----------



## Unregistriert (7 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Schaut euch mal diesen Link an. Da findet ihr die Erklärung:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10658

"Trotz Eintragung in die Tel.-Robinsonliste heute morgen Anruf aus Italien. Eine Dame, zuerst freundlich, dann etwas patzig, wollte mir unbedingt ein Paket mit italienischem Olivenöl übersenden.

Als Rufnummer war 0039-0474-543355 angezeigt."


----------



## Captain Picard (7 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

http://www.telefonbuch.com/europa.htm


> Telefonverzeichnis, info412
> Recherche nach Name, Ort, InversRecherche nach Telefonnummern (nur italienisch)


www.info412.it  (aus irgendeinem  Grund verweigert es manchmal den direkten Link ) 
Leider reichen meine spärlichen Italienischkenntnisse nicht aus, um mit dem
on-line  Telefonbuch umzugehen, das angeblich auch Inverssuche gestattet  
(sofern es überhaupt funktioniert)


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

vielleicht hier?
http://www.infobel.com/italy/wp/revsearch/default.asp
die obige Nummer bringt aber kein Ergebnis
Im PRINZIP klappt es aber


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hatte heute nachmittag auch dieselbe Nummer wie ihr alle auf unserem Festnetz 00390473255552

Auf der Suche per Internet bin ich auf diese Seite gestossen.
Werde nicht zurückrufen


----------



## Unregistriert (14 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen

Leider bekomme ich seit Tagen auch immer Anrufe von dieser Nummer (mindestens 10 x pro Tag). Irgendwie nervt das total (da ich frei habe). Wie oft bekommt ihr diese Anrufe pro Tag? Kann man diese Anrufe irgendwie unterbinden/blocken? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben? Danke im Voraus


----------



## Captain Picard (14 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> KKann man diese Anrufe irgendwie unterbinden/blocken? Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?


dazu müßtest du wenigstens angeben, in welchem Land du wohnst 
In jedem Land Europas sind rechtliche Vorschriften und  technische Möglichkeiten verschieden.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Bei mir kommen die Anrufe von dieser Nummer auch ab und zu rein. Wohne in Kaufbeuren/Bayern. Wirklich komisch....


----------



## Unregistriert (21 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Servus, wohne in Neu-Ulm Bayern. Hatte heute auch 2 Anrufe von dieser italienischen Nummer. Da vergrößert scheinbar jemand sein Geschäftsfeld nach Norden... Gruß Rainer


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Ich Bin Auch Schon Oft Angerufen Worden; Eben Bin Ich Dran Gegangen: Before Sie Das Zweite Wort Gesagt Hat Habe Ich Ihr Gesagt Rufe Mich Nicht Mehr An______ Ich Hoffe Der Ton Macht Die Musik


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hatte heute / 29.11.2006 nachmittag wieder dieselbe Nummer wie ihr alle auf unserem Festnetz 00390473255552.
Früher auch schon mal / seit Sommer 2006


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Habe heute auch diese Nummer auf dem Telfon gehabt und ich wohne in der Schweiz!!! Was ist das für eine Nummer und woher ist die?????? Gruss Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo alle zusammen!
Heute 5.12.06 war ich zum ersten Mal zuhause als diese komische, ominöse Nummer auf dem Display erschien. Leider hat sich niemand gemeldet!
sofort habe ich zurück gerufen.... nichts, besetzt und abgewiesen. Haben heute noch mehr telefone bekommen? Ich komme von Schwyz!
viele Grüsse und Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hi, bin auch aus Neu-Ulm und hatte gestern (6.12.) die Nummer auf dem Display.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hiho ich kriege in unregelmäßigen Abständen Anrufe von einer Nummer aus Griechenland... Die Nr. ist folgende 003069452137**... Diese Anrufe kriege ich aber nur auf mein Handy... Ich werde immer nur angeklingelt es bimmelt einmal und weg isses. Natürlich werd ich nicht zurück rufen so neugierig binsch auch ned zumal ich keinen dort kenne.... Komme aus dem Raum NRW


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

gut, dass es das Internet gibt - denn seit einigen Wochen ist bei uns auch diese Nummer im Display zu sehen! Um uns vor solchen nervigen Anrufen zu schützen, sind wir nicht im Telefonbuch gelistet. Bisher ist uns das auch gut gelungen......! Seufz!

Bleibt jetzt nur :zu ignorieren??????? Kann doch nicht wirklich stimmen, oder?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Um uns vor solchen nervigen Anrufen zu schützen, sind wir nicht im Telefonbuch gelistet.


Da es  offensichtlich  eine Form von Telefonspam ist, hilft hier auch nicht der 
Nichteintrag. Anscheinend werden blind Nummern (vermutlich automatisiert) gewählt. 


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bleibt jetzt nur :zu ignorieren???????


vermutlich, Ich wüßte nicht, wie man sich mit einfachen Mitteln davor schützen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo!

Ich werde auch seit Wochen durch Anruf, die alle 2-3 Tage zur Mittagszeit kommen, belässtigt! Die Anrufe kommen aus Italien 00390473255552! 

Welche rechtlichen Möglichkeiten gibt es denn dagegen?


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Welche rechtlichen Möglichkeiten gibt es denn dagegen?


keine, außer Italien den Krieg zu erklären


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo,wohne ebenfalls in Kaufbeuren/Bayern und bekomme Anrufe von unserem italienischen Freund.... Ich will nicht dem seine Telefonrechnung sehen


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

hallo, ich bin aus Nürnberg und ich wurde auch gerade von der Nummer angerufen


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hi, jeden Tag hab ich einen Anruf von dieser Nummer drauf.
Ich komme auch aus Kaufbeuren.

Tip für alle mit ner FritzBox oder Telefonanlage:
Einfach nummernabhängige Rufumleitung oder Abweisen aktivieren.
(Sofern es natürlich die Firmware unterstützt)

Grüße


----------



## Bischi (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Habe soeben auch einen Anruf von dieser nummer gekriegt.
komme aus Luzern,CH
hat jemand aus CH eine Ahnung wie man die nr. blockiert?


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Habe heute morgen auch einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten, bin aus der Schweiz.
Frage mich was das bringen soll, Leute anzurufen und bevor man rangeht aufzulegen????????????

Echt blöööööööd.

Manuela


----------



## priska (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

habe heute sicher drei mal so einen sch.... anruf gekriegt und dummerweise auch zurückgerufen.Weiss jemand ob das konsequenzen auf unsere Pcs und telefonrechnungen hat??? Gehen die jetz ins unermessliche oder was geschieht jetz??? Muss ich die ewigen anrufe einfach soo ertragen oder was kann man dagegen machen????


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



priska schrieb:


> .Weiss jemand ob das konsequenzen auf unsere Pcs und telefonrechnungen hat????


Aus welchem Land postest du?  In Deutschland wäre  das eine   normale Auslandsverbindung,
 wobei die   Kosten auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis auftauchen müßten.
Hat sich den überhaupt jemand gemeldet? Das Ganze ist, obwohl jetzt schon 
seit August 2006 hier gemeldet wird, sehr mysteriös.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

hab heute wieder diese anrufe gehabt werde mal der swisscom anrufen und fragen was die meinen grus Peter


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo Liebe Angerufenen...

Bei dieser Nummer handelt es sich um eine Art Roboter, Crowler, Dialer etc. Das ist eine automatisierte Informationsbeschaffungsmaschine, welche in gewissen Abständen immer wieder die gleichen Nummern wählt, bis jemand abnimmt. Man kann somit die Information weiter verkaufen. Diese Information besteht darin, dass nun bekannt ist, wann jemand zuhause ist und von irgend einem Verkaufsbüro erreicht werden kann. Es wird sicher nicht lange gehen, bis ein Wettbüro, eine Lebensversicherungsgesellschaft oder einfach nur ein Callcenter anruft, weil sie jetzt genau wissen, wann jemand zuhause ist...Also nimmt den Anruf dieser Nummer nie entgegen... 

Euer Fermeldetechniker von Swisscom


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...Also nimmt den Anruf dieser Nummer nie entgegen...


Eine durchaus plausible Erklärung. Die Empfehlung ist auf jeden Fall  richtig. 
Hat nur einen Haken, dass es nur für diejenigen gilt, ( die sich daher auch hier 
gemeldet haben ) die die Nummer auf ihrem Telefondisplay sehen können, was
zumindest  in Deutschland noch nicht jedes Telefon  kann


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

ich mach's anders: ich hebe ab und hänge gleich wieder auf (klick-klack). Resultat: Der Anruf kostet die jedes Mal was und die Nummer wird wahrscheinlich bald von der Liste gestrichen, weil sie für eine technische Nummer gehalten wird.

Gruss aus der Region Zürich

Mike


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Auch ich bekomme solche Anrufe. Heute waren es schon drei. Da ich auf dem Display die Nummer erkennen kann nehme ich aber nicht ab. Auch aus meinem Bekanntenkreis habe ich gehört, dass sie von dieser Nummer angerufen werden. Grüsse aus Escholzmatt / Schweiz


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Heute Nachmittag hatte ich auch die Nr auf dem Display
00390473255552. Wohne in Zürich. Nachdem ich Eure Beiträge hier gelesen habe werde ich nicht abnehmen, falls diese Nr. wieder erscheint. Als ich zürüchgerufen habe, kam das "Besetzt" Zeichen.


----------



## Tom09 ~ Unregistriert (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Das ist ja komisch, ich wollte jetzt auch gerade herausfinden welche nummer es sein könnte. Weil ich wurde heute auch von dieser nummer aus angerufen, ich sah das nur im Abwesenheitsdisplay! Also die nummer lautet bei mir: 0039/0473255552.

Falls das was bringt: Diese nummer hat heute zum ersten mal angerufen!!! Und genau um : 15:29 Uhr am Freitag den 02.02.2007

PS.: Vielleicht ist da jemand der weiß wer dahinter steckt!!!

Wär nett wenn mir jemand Antworten würde


----------



## jupp11 (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Tom09 ~ Unregistriert schrieb:


> PS.: Vielleicht ist da jemand der weiß wer dahinter steckt!!!


wenn´s einer  wüßte, hätte er es bestimmt gepostet
bisher gibt es nur eine nicht verifizierbare/nicht bestätigte Aussage 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=181365#post181365


----------



## Jaris (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen, 
habe heute den selben Anrufer auf dem Festnetz gehabt...

Habe es bei der Swisscom gemeldet. Sie haben in letzter Zeit viele Beschwerden dieser Art.

Vorsicht beim abnehmen: Dialer!!!!


----------



## webwatcher (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Jaris schrieb:


> Vorsicht beim abnehmen: Dialer!!!!



gequirlter Quark


----------



## stieglitz (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



webwatcher schrieb:


> gequirlter Quark


Quark ist sehr anständig.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

hallo,

hatte heute mittag einen anruf (den ersten). da ich nicht da war, ging meine tochter ans telefon und hat dann hatte diese nummer 00390473255552 vom display abgeschrieben. der mann sprach sehr schnell und ein gemisch aus italienisch und deutsch, so dass sie ihn kaum verstanden hat. sie nahm an, er wäre von irgendeinem hotel oder so.

auf der suche nach erklärung durchs internet, stieß ich auf diese seiten hier.
werde mich mal bei der polizei erkundigen, ob das für die interessant ist.

ist schon lästig auch noch aus dem ausland solche anrufe zu bekommen, als ob die täglichen anrufe, die nur mein bestes wollen (nämlich mein geld) nicht reichen würden.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo,

ich komme aus Forchheim in Franken und hatte den Anruf von der Nummer aus Meran/Südtirol heute zum ersten Mal (00390473-255552). Wenige Minuten später rief eine Dame mit unsichtbarer Nummer an und sagte, sie sei von der HWG (oder HGW) Bremen. Sie habe eine Frage zu den Werbeeinblendungen im Fernsehen, die mich doch sicher auch oft schon gestört hätten. Was ich denn für Ideen hätte, wie man Produkte außerdem och bewerben könnte. 
Darauf ich: Anzeigen in Tageszeitungen schalten. 
Darauf sie: Das gibt es doch alles schon. Ob ich nichts anderes im Kopf hätte.
Darauf ich: Das ist doch nicht meine Aufgabe, mir darüber den Kopf zu zerbrechen, das sollen die Werbeagenturen machen.
Darauf sie: Aufgelegt, kommetarlos.
Offensichtlich war es so wie der Telefontechniker aus der Schweiz schreibt: Erst wurde ausgekundschaftet, ob jemand zuhause ist, dann wurde angerufen.


----------



## Jaris (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

vielen Dank für den Quark.... 

Diese Info hat mir die Auskunft der Swisscom Schweiz gegeben.

Gruss an webwatcher


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Jaris schrieb:


> Diese Info hat mir die Auskunft der Swisscom Schweiz


Dialer gibt es nur auf dem PC.  Telefone machen eher selten selbständig und wählen von allein. 
 Die   Swisscom sollte mal genauer erklären,  was  damit   gemeint ist. Es wäre ja 
sicherlich interessant zu erfahren, was dahinter steckt. Nur mit dieser dunklen 
Andeutung allein kann niemand etwas anfangen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo Leute haben täglich über 15 dieser Anrufe bekommen, daher eine Fangschaltung angelegt ....

beim ersten Anruf etwa Mitte Dezember ist meine Frau rangegangen, es sollten Antipasti vertrieben werden, meine Frau het das Gespräch abgebrochen.

Einige Anrufe später habe ich mit lauter Musik dem Anrufer das Gehör durchgeblasen,
der nächste Anruf liess keine 10 Minuten auf sich warten

selbst die Trillerpfeiffe brachte keinen Erfolg...

Anrufe teilweise im Minutentakt....
Echt zum Kotzen sowas


----------



## schussl (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

der thread ist zwar nicht so wirklich spannend, um ihn aber am leben zu halten: hatte grade in nürnberg auch einen anruf (...255552). nicht rangegangen (einfachere möglichkeit als sich samstag morgen aufzuregen...) und begeistert, wie schnell man im google fündig wird.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



schussl schrieb:


> der thread ist zwar nicht so wirklich spannend,.


was  hättest du  denn gern? Krimi, Horror, Sci-Fi ?


----------



## Mary (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo Allerseits, 

ich bin eine "Welsche" und wohne erst seit kurzem in 3297 Leuzigen (zwischen Büren a.A. uns Solothurn, quasi vis-à-vis von Grenchen / alles in CH natürlich). 
Am 6.2.07 habe ich um 12.42 Uhr einen Anruf mit dieser Nummer 0039 04 73 255 552 auf dem Display registriert. Das "Fiese" ist, ich habe noch Familie in Italien. Da die nummer keiner meiner (älteren) Verwandschaft übereinstimmt, hat mich das echt Sorgen gemacht; mir fehlen nämlich die Nummern der jüngeren Generation (die haben alle Handy's). Da kommt man leider auf die Idee, es könnte einem älteren Onkel was zugestossen sein!....
Aber, bevor ich da x-irgendwo zurück anrufe, habe ich gesucht....und bin auf das Forum hier gelandet. Zum Glück! 

...und am gleichen Tag aber um 15.35 Uhr, hatte ich auch einen Anruf aus Deutschland! Ich kenne niemanden in Deutschland!! Die Nummer lautet 0049 231 96 ** **. 

Diese Anrufe sind langsam echt lästig. 

Grüessli

_Nummer teilanonymisiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Mary schrieb:


> ...und am gleichen Tag aber um 15.35 Uhr, hatte ich auch einen Anruf aus Deutschland! Ich kenne niemanden in Deutschland!! Die Nummer lautet 0049 231 96 ** **


@ Mary
Google mal mit der Nummer (ohne  Leerzeichen) , es gibt einen sehr interessanten Treffer.


----------



## Mary (24 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Danke Captain! Scheint auch eine Nummer zu sein, bei der Vorsicht geboten ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

Auch ich habe mehrere Anrufe von der mir unbekannten Nummer 0039-0474543***. erhalten - und ich kenne niemanden in Italien. Ist schon noch mysteriös...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

das geht wohl schon länger so , vom 13.04.2006 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=10658


> Trotz Eintragung in die Tel.-Robinsonliste heute morgen Anruf aus Italien. Eine Dame, zuerst freundlich, dann etwas patzig, wollte mir unbedingt ein Paket mit italienischem Olivenöl übersenden.
> 
> Als Rufnummer war 0039-0474-543355 angezeigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ganze Nummer lautet 00390473255552


Wir wohnen in der Nähe von Winterthur. Diese Nummer hat uns auch angerufen am 28.02.2007 um 15:34. War für uns seltsam, da wir keine Anrufe aus Italien erwarten. Glücklicherweise war niemand zu Hause.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen ebenfalls Anrufe von dieser Nummer, zwischen 7 und 10 Mal täglich. Da ich aber nie tagsüber zu Hause bin, kann ich auch nie in die Versuchung kommen, abzunehmen. Kostet es denn, sobald man abnimmt oder was? Ich wohne in Zürich.


----------



## webwatcher (7 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Kostet es denn, sobald man abnimmt oder was?


nachdem, was bisher bekannt ist, höchst unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Auch wir erhalten seit ca. September 2006 Anrufe aus Italien mit der Rufnummer 00390474543355. Am Anfang erfolgten die Anrufe nur 1 x wöchentlich, seit dem Jahreswechsel fast täglich. Inzwischen mehrfach täglich. Interessanterweise erfolgten die Anrufe nie am Wochenende, immer nur zwischen Montag - Freitag. Wir haben die Anrufe nie angenommen, jedoch scheint kein Ende in Aussicht.
Da dies langsam sehr nervte haben wir nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht die Anrufe zu blocken.
Wer eine Fritzbox 7050 oder höher besitzt kann eine Rufsperre für "eingehende Anrufe" eintragen.

- Aktuelle Firmeware prüfen - derzeit ist die 14.04.30 aktuell (auch mit der Version 14.04.26 sollte es gehen) - gegebenenfalls Update durchführen.
- In das Menue "Einstellungen" - "Telefonie" - "Rufsperre" wechseln...
- Button "Neue Rufsperre" anklicken.
- Unter "Rufart" den Punkt bei "eingehende Anrufe" setzen.
- In das Feld "Rufnummer" jetzt nur noch die "0039" eintragen und auf "Übernehmen" klicken.

Ab jetzt werden alle Anrufe aus Italien geblockt. Wer generell keine Anrufe aus dem Ausland erwartet, der kann statt 0039 auch nur 00 eintragen. Die Fritzbox wird ab sofort nur noch Inlandsanrufe annehmen.

Übrigens in der Anrufliste der Fritzbox kann man weiterhin alle eingehenden Anrufe sehen auch wenn Sie am Telefon nicht mehr signalisiert werden 

Seit dem ich diese Einstellung durchgeführt habe ist wieder himmlische Ruhe eingekehrt 

Ich hoffe das dieser Tipp dem einen oder anderen genervten unter euch helfen wird.

PS: sicherlich gibt es auch in anderen Telefonanlagen ähnliche Einstellungen, jedoch besitze ich nur die Fritzbox 7050 und kann zu anderen Telefonanlagen bzw. Firmewareversionen nichts sagen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute mittag diesen Anruf angenommen, die Frau hat mich gefragt ob ich gern italienisch esse, nach dem dies beneint habe, hat sich entschuldigt für die Störung. 
Also es ist irgendwelche Meinunsforschung oder so...


----------



## Gast-LuNeX (19 März 2007)

*Herr*

selbst wenns ein wenig verbunden ist mit Eigenwerbung, für die Fritz!Box gibt es was Neues. http://www.lutz-nelde.de/softwaretipps/verschiedene/fritzboxmonitor.htm


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2007)

*AW: Herr*



Gast-LuNeX schrieb:


> selbst wenns ein wenig verbunden ist mit Eigenwerbung, für die Fritz!Box gibt es was Neues. http://www.lutz-nelde.de/softwaretipps/verschiedene/fritzboxmonitor.htm


Ist nicht uninteressant. Ich verstehe grade nur nicht, was das mit dem Thema zu tun hat.
Von einer Sperrliste oder so kann ich jedenfalls nichts rauslesen.


----------



## ugrie (27 März 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bekommen auch anrufe von der besagten 003904...... Nummer.
Wenn man die Nummer sieht ist es ja einfach nicht abzunehmen.
Nur, ich bekomme auch anrufe von jemandem wo die Nummer nicht überträgt.
Sonst ist alles gleich, d.h. wenn man abnimmt ist keiner dran.
In so einem Fall ist es blöd wenn man nicht ab nimmt.
Es könnte ja auch jemand anrufen den man kennt und seine Nummer nicht überträgt!

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## Unregistriert (14 April 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Auch ich erhalte sehr oft, in Stuttgart, Anrufe von der italienischen Telefonnr. 00390473255552.
Wenn ich den Hörer abhebe kommt keine Verbindung zustande.
Rufe ich zurück, dann höre ich nur ein schnelles Belegtzeichen, wie wenn der Angerufene seinen Hörer nicht aufgelegt hat.
Gruss Fred aus Stuttgart.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo zusammen,
bekomme auch seit Tagen Anrufe mit dieser Nummer "00390473255552"; wenn ich abnehme klingelt es, als ob ich dort anrufen würde; habe sofort aufgelegt; jetzt habe ich die Nummer immer wieder mal auf dem Display (mehrmals pro Tag). Da ich einen Anrufbeanterworter habe, dachte ich mir schon, dass der dann sozusagen zurückruft und bei mir Kosten anfallen; aber auf dem AB ist nix drauf; jetzt warte ich mal meine Tel.rechnung ab...
eine genervte Userin aus München


----------



## Thorsten1973 (27 April 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Auch ich bekomme seit langer Zeit ca. 4mal die Woche Anrufe von 00390474543355. War noch nie dran, bin ja auch nie um die Mittagszeit zu hause... Und ich schreie diese Telefonterroristen doch so gerne an. 

Jetzt werde ich die Nummer auf jeden Fall sperren in meiner Anlage.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Mir gehts genauso:

Bei mir ruft die nummer auf mein Handy an, bei meinen Eltern auf Festnetz.
Mir wurde gesagt, dass ich keine einzelne Nummer sperren lassen kann, aber für sowas meine Nummer wechseln will ich auch nicht.

Wir fragen uns nur, woher die die Nummer haben.
Außer meinen Eltern und mir bekommt nur noch eine Bekannte diese Anrufe, und die hat zufällig den gleichen Nachnamen wie wir.

Heisst hier zufällig noch jemand Weber? 

Das NERVT gewaltig.

Gibt es zufällig jemanden, der mal über eine Anzeige nachgedacht hat und mir seine Erfahrungen schildern würde? Mit dem Gedanken spiele ich nämlich mittlerweile, denn es sind zwar nur 2-3 Anrufe täglich, aber sie sind wie gesagt TÄGLICH (außer am WE)


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

hatte heute einen anruf von 003904732555. konnte grad nicht dran gehen. war sicher gut. angeblich ist dies eine kostenfalle, wenn man zurückruft ist man in einer endlosschleife. (unsere telefonnummer haben wir aus dem telefonbuch schon vor längerer zeit streichen lassen)
servus aus wien
irene


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

habe heute auch so einen anruf von der selben nr.bekommen,anscheinend machen die auch vor der schweiz nicht halt)habe jedenfalls nicht abgenommen,einfach nicht nerven lassen.die nr sollte man aber sperren können,also bei meinem telefonanbieter geht das.

lg celina


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Angerufenen...
> 
> Bei dieser Nummer handelt es sich um eine Art Roboter, Crowler, Dialer etc. Das ist eine automatisierte Informationsbeschaffungsmaschine, welche in gewissen Abständen immer wieder die gleichen Nummern wählt, bis jemand abnimmt. Man kann somit die Information weiter verkaufen. Diese Information besteht darin, dass nun bekannt ist, wann jemand zuhause ist und von irgend einem Verkaufsbüro erreicht werden kann. Es wird sicher nicht lange gehen, bis ein Wettbüro, eine Lebensversicherungsgesellschaft oder einfach nur ein Callcenter anruft, weil sie jetzt genau wissen, wann jemand zuhause ist...Also nimmt den Anruf dieser Nummer nie entgegen...
> 
> Euer Fermeldetechniker von Swisscom



ja, und wenn ich nicht dran gehe, rufen die immer wieder an. (geht ja jetzt schon 5 wochen so)

bin heute dran gegangen und habe direkt zur TRILLERPFEIFE gegriffen...
ich hoffe jetzt, dass da wirklich personen hinterstecken und denen das trommelfell geplatzt ist!!!!

PS: bei meinem anbieter und meinem handy kann man leider keine einzelnen nummern sperren!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

ich wohne in der schweiz und habe heute 21.05.2007 ebenfalls einen anruf von dieser nummer 00390473255552 erhalten. war jedoch nicht anwesend und wollte zurückrufen. aber diese nummer ist stets besetzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

hallo leute, 
werde auch ständig von dieser nummer (0039047325555..) angerufen.
hat jemand von euch schon weiteres heraus gefunden?? 
würde schon gerne wissen wer dahinter seckt - bzw. wie ich vorgehen kann/muss!!   - wie seit ihr vorgegangen???
danke für eure antworten!!!
-> ****@gmx.de


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo, ich wohne in der Schweiz und habe auch diese Anrufe bekommen. Da ich dort niemanden kenne, habe ich nicht darauf reagiert. Doch Achtung. Letzte Woche kam so ein Anruf aus England !!!


----------



## beginn (25 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

wir haben letztes Jahr ständig solche Anrufe aus Italien erhalten und nun nach ca 6 Monaten Pause hats am 9. Mai wieder einen gegeben. 
Wir nehmen den nie entgegen!

Ciao


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

diese woche mal keine anrufe, hat 2 monate gedauert.

bin nicht dran gegangen und habe nicht zurückgerufen.

es nervt, aber scheinbar muss man es über sich ergehen lassen!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hallo,
hatte gestern zugegeben ....

_anonyme Beauptungen, die durch nichts zu verifizieren sind und  obendrein 
versteckte Werbung enthalten,  werden auch weiterhin gelöscht. modinfo_


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Das finde ich absolut nicht in Ordnung, tut mir leid.
Auf Grund dieses Verhalten ersuche ich Sie daher aus "Datenschutzgruenden" die Telefonnummer nicht im Forum zu veroeffentlichen.
Andererfalls sehen wir uns gezwungen gegen Sie vorzugehen.
Mit freundlichen Gruessen

[ edit ] GmbH _editiert wegen fehlender Legitimation _

_dann tun sie das, aber bitte offiziell,  ( die Adresse finden sie im Impressum ) 
damit  auch juristisch  gegen sie vorgegangen werden kann.
bisher habe sie  sich in  völliger Anonymität versteckt und mit unerwünschten Anrufen 
belästigt, was auf ein fragwürdiges Rechtsverständnis schließen läßt 
In Deutschland fällt das unter Spamanrufe, die illegal sind, 
können sich mal im Nachbarforum informieren , die sind ganz scharf auf solches Vorgehen 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=15
 modinfo  _


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Wir werden das ganz bestimmt machen.
Das was sie als unerwuenschten Anrufe bezeichnen, sind nichts anders als Werbeanrufe, und jeder der angerufen wird hat sein Einverstaendnis bezueglich Werbeanrufe abgegeben!
Aus diesen Grund sind wir hier vollig legal.
Spamanrufen sind in Deutschland wie auch bei uns in Italien ganz etwas anderes.

_ diese Drohungen lassen uns kalt. Entblättern sie sich endlich und zwar
 persönlich mit* ladungsfähiger Adresse*! 
Im Thread findet sich kein einziger Hinweis auf  angebliche  Einverständnisse. 
Unverlangte Werbeanrufe sind in Deutschland verboten, Punkt.
Datenschutz in diesem Zusammenhang anzuführen ist mehr als lächerlich. 
Weitere  *anonyme und nicht verifizierbare * Postings werden als Trollerei 
betrachtet  und  kommentarlos gelöscht modinfo _


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Mittwoch, 20. Juni 2007, 18:30 uhr

anruf von der nummer... habe sie gegooglet und dieses forum gefunden, cool.

witzig, meine nummer ist nirgends eingetragen (geheimnummer)... 
entweder sie probieren einfach alle nummern durch oder haben die daten sonstwo eingekauft...

interessiert mich ob sie's nochmal probieren....

gruss aus zueri.ch


----------



## Amelie Hansen (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Hehe auch Nummer gegoogelt gleich hier gelandet.

Die leeren Drohungen aus obigem Post ignorieren. Sollte da jemand mal losgehen und klagen wollen landen die sehr schnell selbst auf der Anklagebank mit ein paar Zehntausendern Bußgeld wegen illegaler Belästigung. 

@Anonymous Telefonterrorist:
Werbeanrufe sind in Deutschland von vornherein illegal. Sollte ihre Nummer nochmal bei uns auftauchen werde ich die Staatsanwaltschaft einschalten, dann kriegen sie ganz schnell Besuch von den Herren, mit denen sie hier wegen Datenschutz in Kontakt treten wollen. Und nebenher: ich habe sie nicht um den Anruf gebeten und sie haben mir ihre Nummer freiwillig kund getan... da diese vermutlich in jedem öffentlichen Telefon zu finden ist, darf ich die auch frei nach Gutdünken posten wie ich lustig bin.

Spam-Nummer: 0039 04732-555-52

Vermute dahinter ein CallCenter in Italien, dass zu dämlich ist mit der Telefonanlage umzugehen und einfach sämtliche Telefonbücher in Europa abtelefoniert... was für eine Arbeits- und Zeitverschwendung...


----------



## Rex61 (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Amelie Hansen schrieb:


> Hehe auch Nummer gegoogelt gleich hier gelandet.
> 
> Die leeren Drohungen aus obigem Post ignorieren. Sollte da jemand mal losgehen und klagen wollen landen die sehr schnell selbst auf der Anklagebank mit ein paar Zehntausendern Bußgeld wegen illegaler Belästigung.
> 
> ...


Wollte Ihnen nur sagen dass wir nicht zu dämlich sind mit der Telefonanlage umzugehen (wir werden es uns aber merken und in Zukunft bei Probleme, werden wir Sie dann anrufen).
Die Adressen werden von einer deutschen Gesellschaft gekauft und nicht von Telefonbuechter abtelefoniert.
Schoenen Abend


----------



## Rex61 (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wir werden das ganz bestimmt machen.
> Das was sie als unerwuenschten Anrufe bezeichnen, sind nichts anders als Werbeanrufe, und jeder der angerufen wird hat sein Einverstaendnis bezueglich Werbeanrufe abgegeben!
> Aus diesen Grund sind wir hier vollig legal.
> Spamanrufen sind in Deutschland wie auch bei uns in Italien ganz etwas anderes.
> ...


Habe mich registriert mit einer ladungsfaehiger Adresse. Hoffe meine Beiträge werden nun nicht einfach geloescht!


----------



## Reducal (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Rex61 schrieb:


> ladungsfaehige Adresse


Das ist eine Anschrift mit Empfängerdaten, damit Briefpost (insbesondere eine Ladung zur Vernehmung oder zu einem Gerichtstermin) zugestellt werden kann. Eine eMailadresse ist keine ladungsfähige Adresse.


----------



## Moderator (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Rex61 schrieb:


> Habe mich registriert mit einer ladungsfaehiger Adresse.


Alles was vorliegt, ist eine völlig anonyme Emailadresse aus  Italien


Reducal schrieb:


> Rex61 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ladungsfaehige Adresse
> ...


 Weder angebliches Unternehmen noch  Anmeldeaddresse sind in Deutschland registriert.
Beide haben darüberhinaus  keine erkennbare Verbindung.   Werbung wird weiterhin gelöscht werden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


			
				Nutzungsbedingungen  schrieb:
			
		

> Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen....


----------



## Rex61 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Moderator schrieb:


> Alles was vorliegt, ist eine völlig anonyme Emailadresse aus  Italien
> 
> Weder angebliches Unternehmen noch  Anmeldeaddresse sind in Deutschland registriert.
> Beide haben darüberhinaus  keine erkennbare Verbindung.   Werbung wird weiterhin gelöscht werden.
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


Mir geht es nicht darum Werbung zu machen da wir hauptsaechlich mit Stammkunden arbeiten. Es geht mir nur darum Klarheit zu schaffen. Vielen Dank


----------



## Rex61 (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das ist eine Anschrift mit Empfängerdaten, damit Briefpost (insbesondere eine Ladung zur Vernehmung oder zu einem Gerichtstermin) zugestellt werden kann. Eine eMailadresse ist keine ladungsfähige Adresse.


Die Adresse kann ohne weiteres aus der Homepage entnommen werden:
www.****com

_kommerzieller Link gelöscht, die Behauptung ist nicht nachprüfbar 
es existiert weder ein Impressum mit deutscher Adresse  noch 
 eine  in Deutschland ladungsfähige Adresse 

offensichtlich hilft der Hinweis auf die Nutzungsbedingungen  nicht_


----------



## Moderator (28 Juni 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*



Rex61 schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht darum Werbung zu machen da wir hauptsaechlich mit Stammkunden arbeiten.


Seltsam, die sich hier gemeldet haben, wissen nichts davon, dass sie "Stammkunden" sind. 
Da der Thread nur noch zu "me too" Postings dient und  versucht wurde ihn zu dreisten Werbezwecken zu mißbrauchen, wird er geschlossen. Wer glaubt relevante Infos zu besitzen, die über das im Thread berichtete  hinausgehen (und  keine  Werbeversuche sind) , kann dies über die  Kontaktadresse des Forums mitteilen. Ansonsten kann sich jeder Leser selber  eine Meinung auf Grund der Postings bilden.


----------



## waris (26 Juli 2007)

*Unerwünschte Anrufe*

Wer kennt diese Nummer ???

00390473255552


Bitte um Infos ?!?

Danke !!!


----------



## webwatcher (26 Juli 2007)

*AW: Anrufe aus Italien*

Thread von vorne lesen, es ist alles bereits mehrfach gepostet worden


wer Telefonanrufe* mit anderen Nummern* aus Italien als die in diesem Thread bereits   genannten 
erhält, *die aber ähnlich lauten und Werbe/Spamanrufe sind*, kann dies hier melden/posten:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49181


----------

